

Migrate your Posterous blog to Jekyll, host on GitHub Pages - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/2012/07/01/moving-to-github-pages-and-jekyll.html

======
kmfrk
And this is a great content editor interface to extend your Jekyll blog with:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157321>.

------
KirinDave
Not to toot my own horn, but I rather like Hakyll hosting to S3. It's simple,
almost unkillable, and the code for Hakyll is quite beautiful.

My site's code is hosted on github for your perusal:
<https://github.com/KirinDave/public-website>

Note the makefile for how its deployed. All the code for site generation is in
Main.hs.

------
binarysoul
when you migrate, you may want to setup jekyll to handle your redirects (from
your old site's url structure)

I wrote about a jekyll plugin that allows just that (used it when I migrated
away from tumblr)

<http://rawsyntax.com/blog/blogging-on-jekyll-url-redirects/>

~~~
AlexeyMK
Thanks! That's a useful solution; the Posterous importer I used added a
permalink, IE "/path-to/original-post" in each post's header. Worked
reasonably well.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I feel kinda bad about the idea of using GitHub pages for your personal blog.
Sure, they allow you to do it, but I feel like GitHub pages should be reserved
for project pages, and this is an abuse of sorts.

~~~
themckman
It seems encouraged, to me. They give us jekyll ("a blog-aware, static site
generator") and provide a real simple way to host such a static site at
<username>.github.com by creating a repo by that name.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh I know it's encouraged, it just feels wrong to use a code hosting site for
a personal website, somehow.

~~~
kijin
If you blog about programming, and if many of the programs you blog about are
also on GitHub, maybe it makes sense to blog on GitHub too?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ooh, good point. Almost everything on my website is about programming, or one
of my JavaScript experiments, so I suppose it would make sense.

